# PM question



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2008)

If you try to send a PM to someone and their inbox is full, will the message resend on its own once they have cleared space?


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2008)

No, I do not believe it will.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, GB.
Not the answer I wanted though, lol.


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2008)

Best thing to do in a situation like this is post a new thread on the board that says "member name, your PM box is full."


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks.
I went to try and send it again, hoping that they had seen the message I left on their BB, and apparently it doesn't get saved anywhere either, not that I could see. That kinda stinks. You would think there should be an "Unsent" folder for when this happens.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 28, 2008)

you could always copy the text before you send (just in case its full)

then hit the email to button (if avail) and then hope for the best.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2008)

Had I known it would not be saved in a drafts, unsent or undeliverable folder, I most certainly would have, or left the page open and reopened the forum in another window.
Hindsight.....


----------



## QSis (Sep 28, 2008)

It doesn't get saved in your Sent PM folder?

Lee


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Pacanis - You could also use the link send an e-Mail message, if that option is available for that user. PM in box catches up pretty quickly here. You can turn off keep a copy of sent messages and get "Better Millage".

AC

AC


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2008)

No, Lee. It did not.

Great tip AC. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks.
> I went to try and send it again, hoping that they had seen the message I left on their BB, and apparently it doesn't get saved anywhere either, not that I could see. That kinda stinks. You would think there should be an "Unsent" folder for when this happens.



Hey, do we look like Outlook Express   (sorry, just kidding )


Sorry you lost the PM pacanis.  Yes, Adillo's tip is very useful.


----------



## deelady (Oct 9, 2008)

I've had about 4 people now tell me they never received a PM that I know was sent....is this happening to anyone else??


----------



## deelady (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello...anyone??


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 11, 2008)

It has happened to a few of us over the last month or so.  

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you Barbara, I hadn't seen anything mentioned about it so I didn't know.


----------



## luvs (Oct 20, 2008)

adillo, yep, messages pile like regular mail & you delete, then more pile.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a question - if I send a PM to someone who's Inbox is full, do I get notified that their box is full? I mean, is there any way to know if a PM actually made it into their box or if it bounced? I'm not concerned about people not replying because we're all busy and it's never anything earthshaking. But if I'm replying to a PM they have sent me, I would hate to think they never knew I replied. (Does that make any sense?)


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I have a question - if I send a PM to someone who's Inbox is full, do I get notified that their box is full? I mean, is there any way to know if a PM actually made it into their box or if it bounced? I'm not concerned about people not replying because we're all busy and it's never anything earthshaking. But if I'm replying to a PM they have sent me, I would hate to think they never knew I replied. (Does that make any sense?)


 

You should get a notification that that member's mailbox is full and cannot receive new messages.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Andy. That's good to know.


----------

